# new member



## tolly (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello everybody,just purchased Hymer B564 on 04 plate,only done 17000 m.With being new to this game would appreciate any tips or advice on using the van.We intend to travel as much as possible in uk this winter,then head south (france,portugal)next spring.We are both retired so have plenty of time to enjoy ourselves.
Everything seems to be working ok except kitchen sink tap but if y
ou turn on bathroom tap at same time it runs ok(any ideas)
Cheers
Tolly


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

tolly said:


> Hello everybody,just purchased Hymer B564 on 04 plate,only done 17000 m.With being new to this game would appreciate any tips or advice on using the van.We intend to travel as much as possible in uk this winter,then head south (france,portugal)next spring.We are both retired so have plenty of time to enjoy ourselves.
> Everything seems to be working ok except kitchen sink tap but if y
> ou turn on bathroom tap at same time it runs ok(any ideas)
> Cheers
> Tolly


Possibly the sysyem uses microwsitches in the taps to turn pump on.

If kitchen tap one is u/s then pump will not operate but if the tap is left open when using the bathroom one it will switch the pump on and then pressurise system so you then get water

Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tolly: Peter beat me to it so just to say welcome to you both and enjoy MHF- be careful, it's addictive and you might never gget off on your travels.

Are you getting lots of coughing and spluttering noises from the kitchen tap ? Have you turned on the shower tap as well to let air out of that.

When we refill our water system I have to turn on the bathroom basin tap, then the shower tap then the kitchen tap . Air is gradually pushed into the water heater, through the basin tap and so on until it leaves - coughing asnd spluttering- via the kitvhen tap. If I leave one closed then the next in sequence does not work.

G


----------



## tolly (Aug 26, 2010)

*Water probs*

Thanks for the info,do i run the taps on hot or cold?
Cheers
Tolly


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Cold . Have you got any hot water ? If you have then it does sound as if all has filled up properly and air is not the problem. The coughing noise is the give away with air in the system.

G


----------



## tolly (Aug 26, 2010)

*Water Probs*

Thanks, will try afew things tomorrow.
T


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to the site & motorhoming - there's usually an answer somewhere in here to problems/tips and members willing to give you a link to the answer or direct help.

Can you hear the pump when you operate the kitchen sink? If not it's probably a failed microswitch in the tap. Depending on the type it can be straightforward to change.

If the pump is OK and the problem is an airlock follow the following.

When filling the freshwater tank (and assuming all the drain valves are closed) the best sequence is , when the tank is half full, turn on the bath tap to HOT until the water flows, then the kitchen tap on HOT. This routes the water through the boiler. Then repeat with the taps on COLD. This should purge any air in the system.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the fold. You've already got the idea of asking questions. This site is addictive, but not as good as travelling.
Enjoy the Hymer. See 'Lucy's Tour'. We are some months ahead.

Best wishes.

Regards


----------

